# Scott E-Genius vs. Treck Powerfly LT



## Tony01 (Mar 25, 2019)

Hello. I am new to the forum and e-biking generally. My experience is limited to a couple of weeks on a rented Scott e-Spark last summer. However short, the experience was great and I decided to buy an ebike for this season. I live in a mountainous region with plenty of tracks. After some research, the choice is down to the two above referenced bikes (700 and 9.9 models). Very few reviews are available for the 2019 lineup and I will therefore appreciate views and suggestions from the forum members. Esthetically, I am leaning towards the Treck. Bosch vs. Shimano I have no preference. Skill wise I am a rookie, having ridden mostly dirt roads and wide tracks before, so long chainstays won’t be an issue for a while, if ever.


----------



## motocatfish (Mar 12, 2016)

Both bikes have a curved seat posts that may limit the length of compatible dropper posts vs. frame size.

My medium Trek Powerfly won't allow a 125mm fox dropper to insert far enough for me to use full travel. Must be too tall at minimum & too tall when topped.

Switch back to 100mm dropper to get minimum seat height I want, but then too short when topped. Grrr...

One of those little details I missed initially. The Powerfly is a great bike, if it fully fits you. Climbs well. Good at everything else.

Demo many brands & learn your frame size. Test everything for fit.

Good luck,

Catfish ...


----------



## hikerdave (Mar 8, 2006)

If you see yourself riding fast down rough steep downhill terrain, the slacker head angle of the Scott will make the bike a lot more stable at the cost of a learning curve; initially you'll be wandering all over the trail and the steering will feel heavy (more feedback on the handlebars).

If it was my money I'd get the Scott but I have become accustomed to a slack head angle.

That Bosch motor has quite a kick in Turbo mode; it's like riding a runaway horse.


----------



## Tony01 (Mar 25, 2019)

Thank you for your thoughtful comments. Will continue with test rides this WE and then decide. 

The other question is sizing. I am 5.10 and between sizes. Conventional wisdom seems to suggest to go up rather then down.


----------

